# High Quality Bed Linen at a good price?



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Bit of an odd topic I guess, but any suggestions on where to find high quality bed linen at a decent price?

I found a UK online source for 200 Thread Count Frette for under Â£40 per double bedsheet which seems reasonable, but I was looking for a higher TC if possible. I've found some non-name higher TC sheets for cheaper prices, but I suspect the mills producing them may not be as good as for Frette or the other big names.

I don't mind sourcing from the US if needed, but my googling isn't proving very productive. Knowing the sybarites that populate this forum, I wondered if anyone here knew a good source? 

Oh, and while we're at it, if you know a good source for high quality towels too, I'd be interested in that as well.

PS. I hope no-one minds this being cross-posted from the Style Forum. Just trying to reach the widest audience of good-living gentlemen!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

For a UK source, I like The White Company for egyptian cotton towels.

Actually, some of the best bath sheets I've ever had, however, are from the Conran JBath line at Debenhams. They're very big, thick, soft and absorbent, like spa towels.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you *VS* - I will definitely check them out!

(And I apologise for my unthinking sexism in the last sentence of my first post! )


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Though their clothing offerings are usually subpar, Overstock usually has excellent deals on linens and other bedding. I bought some great 1100 TC Egyptian cotton sheets from them that are spectacular. You might want to check on the shipping costs before ordering though. They are very reasonable within the US but I am not sure what their International rates are like.

They carry some Frette but they also have some other good brands.

https://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=ENDECA&searchtype=hpheader&N=0&keywords=frette

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Bluefly also occasionally has good prices on bedding from Bellino, Frette and Via Brera.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone from the US try Cloud Nine for linens?

Joe


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

I purchased a sheet set from overstock.com that had a very high thread count (can't remember the number though). After one washing the sheets started to pill. I once went to the garment district in downtown LA and spent the day looking for bolts of light weight linen and sea island cotton in the hopes of having my tailor seam them up for a set of sheets but all the shops had were long and narrow bolts of cloth. There must be another way....


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by burnedandfrozen_
> 
> There must be another way....


Let's hope someone finds it and posts here!

In the meantime I'll be following up some of the leads mentioned so far here.[8D]


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Holdfast - I might point out that my sheets and pillowcases are Peter Reed (which are above average quality) and they are just about to pack up after seventeen years! They are a lower thread count at 180, but they are very hard-wearing, so I'm considering getting the same again. Harrods and John Lewis stock them and they are priced at about Â£60 for a king size sheet.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you one and all!

I went to London today and ended up taking *Vettriano man's* advice and bought Peter Reed from Harrods. They have some marvellous 400TC sheets that felt gorgeous at a very reasonable price. Unfortunately, the reasonable price led me to indulge in a couple of new Hungarian Goose down pillows and some Yves Delorme towels so I ended up spending more than planned! Ah well, won't have to buy these items again for years and years...

PS. Harrod's is becoming something of a paradox. I hadn't been there for a while and the tacky faux-Egyptian shtick is more pervasive than ever. However, their staff have improved markedly in outlook, knowledge and attention-to-detail. For a while, I preferred Harvey Nick's, but in terms of staff, Harrod's is now back on top. The Harvey Nick's staff around today were disappointing and I got at least 2 "misrepresentations of truth" - one in menswear and one in the perfumery deparment. By contrast, the Harrod's staff were polite, knowledgeable and a joy to deal with, even the serving staff at the Fromagerie bar/cafe (I gave them a generous tip after, so surprised I was to have such charming service). If only they didn't have to work in such horrid decor.


----------

